# Atttitude: not so good experience



## bluealein56 (Aug 11, 2009)

now before i start sounding like im dogging attitude i want to first and foremost say that they have one of the best reputations in the industry. 

Many of you have seen my posts here before about my order from attitude. Well for those of you who havent, I ordered from them well over a month and two weeks ago. The shippment made it to the states but has been sitting in NYC forever. 
Well after taking some advice from you guys i decided to chill..., try to be patient, after a month and 2 days I decide to email Attitude to notify them of the situation so they could try and send it out again. Have heard NOTHING back from them in a little over a weeks time. Maybe they are rushed right now but it is safe to say that so far I have not had a pleasent experience wiht this company; which surprises me cause Im constatntly hearing of others sucess stories from the site. Who knows?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 11, 2009)

I think the title of this thread should read ....


*NYC Customs: not so good experience* 

When the seeds leave Attitude, there are many hands they pass through, is it Attitudes fault if it is delayed?

Read this, the thread was started today.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45777

I cant see how Attitude can be blamed at all, if you want to blame anyone, blame YOUR customs.

eace:


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 11, 2009)

ughhhh did you not read the part where i was complaining about Attitude not emailing or contacting me back about doing THEIR PART and following through with their part to RE-SHIP

And yes HIE it is their fault. Go work in customs or shipping and you will learn this as i have. Its all about how you fill out your customs paper work when it is shipped out and sent to the courier.This happens from time to time and is the shippers fault. All this is probably just from a small mistake, i know these things happen,  but what im trying to say is their customer service dept is a little lacking right now. Know one  has emailed me back in almost a week.

I tried not to sound like i was dissing the precious Attitude. I understand the majority of the people have great success with them, and i will peoepbaly order agian from them one day, im just saying as a customer i have not had good experience.


P>S. COngrats on that MVP bro, u deserve it for real.


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 11, 2009)

they told me to wait one month from the date shipped out before emailing them back about them reshipping, so i did and nothing back.
Im sorry if i expect a prompt response from a company which i just paid money too. is that unresonable?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 11, 2009)

Does sound slack that they cant respond to a simple email. They probably read it the next morning too.
3 companies I have written to. 2 responded every time by the next morning. (within 12 hours) and the 3rd has responded within an hour of sending.
Kinda makes it seem like, "I got your money, what do I need you for?" type thing going on.

Hope you get your answers from them Blue. Good luck.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 11, 2009)

If you know it is sitting in the customs, they will know it too.

They will not send you another order out.



> Step 3: Then decide if you would like to add the "guarenteed shipping option" with many great extra's like T shirts Mugs Wallets and More. All these option are guarenteed to be reshipped in the unlikely event of your parcel not reaching you first time. "See Terms & Conditions"



Did you choose this method?

I know how frustrating this must be, and at a guess I would imagine 1 in 500 do not arrive.

I would be pulling my hair out too :hairpull: 

Its just a waiting game and nothing you or they can do will make it arrive quicker.

I have lost seed orders in the past and put it down to 'unlucky me'

With my interactions with Attitude it takes a week or so to reply, can you imagine the thousands of mails they get and someone has to sit and reply to every one of them, hour after hour day after day, non stop mail after mail.

Your seeds will arrive, eventually.

With fingers crossed  

eace:


----------



## dirtysox (Aug 11, 2009)

I feel your pain and that sucks,  I can appreciate what you are saying and can read were your not blaming them, but your upset that they wont respond on resending. Let me say this, all of the forums seem to mention attitude, so if you say anything bad associated with the attitude (even if not directly correlated) you will be questioned on these forums, largely due to the fact they typically come thru for most people, (from what I have read).  Attitude has been good for me, but now Im using nirvana's site direct, it takes 1 week to the west coast U.S.A., they have indie's, sativa's and hybrids, but not sure about auto flower.  It wasnt the service from attitude that made me switch, it was the lower shipping, but Im not sure if nirvana guarantees the parcel. Shipping was 7 dollars, not the pay for shipping and buy a shirt deal, and thats what I liked.

 I got 10 feminized with delivery, and it was 73 dollars total.  Ordered wonder woman, which is supposed to be a high odor commercial grade skunk, and aurora indica, that is a indica dominant that stays short and dense, labeled as nirvana's most potent indica.

I may not get the selection, cool shirt, and freebies, but you do get points towards the next order.  I dont clone and dont perpetually harvest, so I grow form seed all the way thru harvest under one light fixture, but hey I only need 2 to 3 oz's a month, my point is this, most of all of these strains from holland are phenominal, and atleast 1000000 times better than the brick,seedy crap thats on the street now.   

Take the loss with attitude, send them an email saying you did not receive and you want to know what they will do for you in the future with orders you place, they may help you out.  My second order with them was descent size (atleast I think so) 60+ seeds, but I didnt receive the freebies, after contacting attitude they said they would send it out with next order, so I ordered 1 bean (pick and mix selection)with no guarantee.  All of the seeds arrived a week and half later.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 11, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> now before i start sounding like im dogging attitude i want to first and foremost say that they have one of the best reputations in the industry.
> 
> Many of you have seen my posts here before about my order from attitude. Well for those of you who havent, I ordered from them well over a month and two weeks ago. The shippment made it to the states but has been sitting in NYC forever.
> Well after taking some advice from you guys i decided to chill..., try to be patient, after a month and 2 days I decide to email Attitude to notify them of the situation so they could try and send it out again. Have heard NOTHING back from them in a little over a weeks time. Maybe they are rushed right now but it is safe to say that so far I have not had a pleasent experience wiht this company; which surprises me cause Im constatntly hearing of others sucess stories from the site. Who knows?


 

I understand.  There prices are high, shipping is high and much higher if you buy the 'garruanteed shipping' which includes the purchase of something else besides the seeds to help with getting it thru customs, they don't return emails in anykind of timely manner, they are making thousands of dollars selling shirts, gloves, wallets and other overpriced crap to ship the good stuff in... and they don't give a rip about your purchase, and you can't even have a negative opinion about them in most forums without everyone sitting there defending them.  kinda frustrating.

Nirvana returns emails quickly.  Thier shipping is cheap and garruanteed and without discussing it the seeds are crush-proof and WILL arrive whole and plain wrapped in strong well thought out materials, that they purchased for the express purpose of long journey's and crappy mail sysytems all over the world.  In the event that there is a problem, they will bend over backwards to fix you're problem.  There are a few other places that are just as organized and functional and commited, but this one comes to mind right now.

I still have a 'tude t-shirt that i like quite a bit, but it was just another thing i could have used the money i spent on it, to buy more seeds from another company with.  And you have to purchase it to help with better shipping from them...I switched.

I hope that customs releases your stuff for shipment, if not, they need to reship your purchase because it's only right.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 11, 2009)

I wonder if the name or address is wrong or somehow sending up a red flag? Have you used this address with other seed vendors with success? Was the stealth shipping used? I am going with Attitude not owing you free seeds until I read otherwise. Yes, I am another satisfied tude customer.


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 14, 2009)

Well guys its now been officially one week since i last messaged them about not recieving it after one month, and still havent heard anything back. Its weird because while i was still waiting they would respond back to my emails within 24 hours. I think i might call them tomorrow. anybody think thats a safe idea to call?

i used the stealth gauranteed shipping method. the only thing i can think of is that i didnt use my name as the person receiving the package. i told them about this and did seem to think it was a problem though i did tell them to change it to my name.thats the only  thing i could think is wrong. Maybe its sitting in my local postal office cause it the name doesnt match the mailing address.?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi,

Bummer, dude...   sorry about the seed order disappearing.  It's got to be sitting somewhere whether it's customs or the USPO...  I don't think you can do anything at this point.  Maybe it's 'lost in the mail' and someday it may show up in your mailbox but who knows.  

I would have called them 24 hrs after not hearing from them last week.  It can't hurt to call.  If you're paranoid about calling from your cell or home phone you can get an international calling card # online (a few pennies per minute for calling the UK) for cheap and call them from a pay phone. All you can do is ask...   I'd confirm the shipping name with them out of curiosity as I've known a few people who have used names other than those listed at the PO as residents of the address and it causes confusion at the very least and confiscation at the worst...   Did you send it to a safe location?

Good Luck!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Aug 14, 2009)

I think we now know why your order isn't recieved, you used a fake name and the PO has it held up. Go in there and ask for it. Of course they will have issue with the fake name but you should get them to release it to you.


----------



## bluealein56 (Aug 14, 2009)

^ im gonna try talking to the folks at the post office. I thought about the same things i was just worreid they would ask for an ID which i could not provide for that.

I have mail come to my house all the time with other peoples names on it, but with my adress. WHo knows

It would be kinda cool if it just showed up one day out of nowhere.


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 12, 2009)

Well folks im happy to report that my package has finally reached me. Took exactl.y two months and one day but better late than never. Good news though....they sent it twice.........I only just got the first one, so im guessing the other is on the way as well since the tracking numbers do not match up to what is in transit now. DOUBLE VIsion. I guess you folks were right, Patience is a virtue.

On a side note.... bought from nirvana and got it in exactly 7 days.!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 12, 2009)

glad it worked out!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 12, 2009)

congrad looks like freebie are on the way too. 2 for 1 sale


----------



## Locked (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah waiting that long must suck hard but the fact that your order got super sized for free must help a lil bit....


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 12, 2009)

WOO-WHOO freebies.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 12, 2009)

Glad to hear they turned up at last!

What have you learnt from this lesson?

eace:


----------



## JBonez (Sep 12, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Glad to hear they turned up at last!
> 
> What have you learnt from this lesson?
> 
> eace:



Hey HIE, whats that stuff people used to have back in the day??? remember??? Oh yeah, patience.....!



Its funny, you are buying seeds illegally and complaining because you didnt get them with a false name?

Lame

I hope the attitude does screw you next time. Ship them back the seeds you are having reshipped, if you have an ounce of class. No wonder they get pissed when americans email the crap out of them, its probably not their fault, thanks for making it harder for the rest of us!

mods please decimate this thread with a padlock, so future whiners wont have it as inspiration to cry about seedbanks when it is most likely their fault.


----------



## the chef (Sep 12, 2009)

kinda agree with jbones you should either send them back or arrange for payment, why? it does make it harder for all of us (tude family) to get re-orders when we all need it, if your honest  who knows what maybe important freebies youll get in the future, or maybe youll get a helping hand from a friend because you showed them the way anyhow have been dealing with the attitude for 4 months and have been very pleased, you know jbones is right your ordering something illegal, across international borders,and you expect results 100% of the time?, be prepared to to live a somewhat sad life. Be patient, remember its fall season do you honestly think your the only one preparing for winter grows,i'm glad things worked out but be prepared to at least lose a order now and then and if you need info on dinafem strains your at the right place good luck and we'll all be holding a green thought fer ya


----------



## JBonez (Sep 12, 2009)

nwoice!


----------



## dr pyro (Sep 12, 2009)

i dont think he was really complaining here just lookin for some good advice and support no need to slam him


----------



## dr pyro (Sep 12, 2009)

as far as the reship i would  have called the tude and said listen i got my package  and see what they say the may say to keep it or send it back either way i think honesty is the way to go here. you never know next time they may say to bad


----------



## JBonez (Sep 12, 2009)

thats more along the lines of how i was feeling, call em, be honest, they may tell you to keep them.


----------



## maineharvest (Sep 12, 2009)

Seven days with Nirvana every time, and freebies, and cheaper.  Thats all I have to say.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 12, 2009)

If you called them and played nice, thanking them for stepping up and sending you a second free order, I bet they will say "Keep them and tell all your friends"
Good karma move for extra GREEN MOJO on your next grow.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> If you called them and played nice, thanking them for stepping up and sending you a second free order, I bet they will say "Keep them and tell all your friends"
> Good karma move for extra GREEN MOJO on your next grow.


 
:yeahthat:   Glad you got your beans.


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 13, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Hey HIE, whats that stuff people used to have back in the day??? remember??? Oh yeah, patience.....!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey JBonez.. whats that thing that you use to have........ oh yeah
CLASS.


*Jbonez* kinda harsh dude. seems like ur whinning just like the whinners your complaining about.:cry: 
 lay off a bit man, get high :48: 
I really dont see what my nationality has to do with anything so keep it out from now on please.
 I dont care if its legal or illegal, if i pay for a service I expect a product. If i get screwed then oh well, stuff happens. but im sure as heck still gonna be upset about it.

 I guess maybe i expected a sonner delivery time than two months after hearing everyone get theirs after a week or so. 

They came through in the end, though i will say its been well over a month now since the resend on the second package,. which was with a legit name, so dont really think thats the issue at hand ole jboneze. for osme reaosn they have a slow time getting it to my area, though nirvana doesnt???? 

oh well ill be oredering from them again soon anyways, wanna get some more of the DIfanem seeds.

Also i already sent them an email, havent heard back.....


----------



## JBonez (Sep 13, 2009)

im saying, your thread is irresponsible, and it brings discredit to a company that is otherwise pretty efficient.

It doesnt seem to me, or anyone for that matter that the attitude has even done anything wrong, yet the thread puts them on blast.

just sayin, and,

im American too, trust me, we can be whiners the second things dont go our way.  Seedbanks could care less about whiners. They send the order, they expect delivery as all parameters are met as far as they can go.

When they get emails, prob from newbs complaining about something for no reason imo.

relax, dont get ruffled.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 13, 2009)

Glad you got your beans...  I have an order that was in NYC four days ago so I'm hoping for them to be at my office Monday.  I do think they could have handled your situation much better with a little communication but next time maybe send them to your own name... right?  I checked reviews on at least a half dozen mj forums and it was hard to find any negative reports on attitude...  I wanted to get a TGA strain and Nirvana didn't carry them so to Attitude I went...  I used Doc Chronic for about a half dozen orders over the years and always had great service and the tops in immediate customer service but I read about many of their beans getting seized at customs so I thought better of it this time...  We'll see what happens...  10 Jack the Ripper seeds and 4 freebies...  Thai Super Skunk, Moby ****, Pineapple Express, Powerkush...  not bad for $100 shipped...  don't forget the 420 discount code!

Peace!


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN (Sep 16, 2009)

I have put in two orders with attitude first order took a bit longer second 4 or 5 days earlier. Nice amount of freebies cant complain currently I have Delicious Seeds/ Fruity Chronic Juice WW/Chronic hybrid, Dinafem Roadrunner & Moby ****, G13 Quicksilver & Pineapple Express & Thai Super Skunk, Barney Farms Amnesia Lemon & their Blue Cheese Strain.


----------



## daddyo (Sep 16, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> No wonder they get pissed when americans email the crap out of them, its probably not their fault, thanks for making it harder for the rest of us!



WHAT THE #%** DOES THIS MEAN!


----------



## JBonez (Sep 16, 2009)

daddyo said:
			
		

> WHAT THE #%** DOES THIS MEAN!



it means exactly what was implied.

Me being an american as well, i know how frustrating it is waiting for beans.

Other countries dont have the same problem with legality, so when us americans get anxious, we email the crap out of the seedbanks wondering why our beans are taking so long (we havent figured it out yet that it takes time)

Seeds are illegal, so when you are looking for your ILLEGAL merchandise, remember that the seedbanks are doing YOU a favor by shipping to a country that doesnt allow it. No need to blast their email as they can only do so much, once it reaches our shores, the Seedbank has done their part.

Patience will pay off.


----------



## 42Sm0kinCâli_or_MYOWN (Sep 16, 2009)

I never emailed them once attitude emails you plenty if you ask me, like jbonez said patience will pay off.


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 22, 2009)

little update guys. I germinated the ten bubblicous i got from attitude and the ten Black Jack seeds from Nirvana. The wierd things is, that i got completely different results with the two strands. 
I germinated both the same way buy soaking for 24 hours in water, then into wet paper towel, in the ziplock  on top of the satellite dish. All ten black jacks germinated extrememly fast, yet none of the bubblicous ever broke the surface. I had a couple of the bubbles that craked open in the towel, looking like they might germinate then they would just die out. 

I really dont think this is Attitudes fault, since both starnds came from Nirvanna. The only way it could be their fault is maybe a bad seed stock of that strand.?????
Who knows, but im very happy with the black jack so far. Their fast growing and all look very healthy.


----------



## the chef (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey blue i have noticed that my blue widow from dinafem took two days to pop, she's now at almost a foot tall, some strains germ, grow and flower different. My moby d..k popped in 18hrs and is growing fast also from dinafem. I,m glad you stuck with the tude and i,m interested in your blackjack, are you going to do a gj?  Something thats been weighing heavy on my mind, I apologise if my earlier thread was a little harsh, Im very passionate about the attitude and i would like to see every farmer who orders from them to have succesful grows, mainly because beautiful people like you help me decide what strains are best suited to help treat my medical needs. I still feel the need to once agian say i'm sorry and have patience, i'm vaping and needed to get that off my chest. Thanks for listening to an old fart. Green thoughts to ya!


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 22, 2009)

well thank you chef for the kind words. Iam doing a grow journal, the link is right there below my signature.  As far as the germinating goes, they been going now for well over a week with no signs of growing. I think these might be a dud, just odd that the whole pack would be that way.
Iam really excited about the Dinafem seed im going to germinate today, called Moby ****. A cross of haze and widow, (i think thats right)


EDIT: the starred name was blocked because it violated the website rules, but really its the name of the straind. SO no ppl im not going around cussing everyone again like a mad man.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 22, 2009)

blue dont feel bad about the seeds it is their cost of doing business. My family owned a pizza restaraunt if the customer wasnt satisfied they got the order free and a remake...good business keep customers happy and attitude is one of them. I doubt they would want the hastle of getting them back, they dont know what has happened with them and it would be irresponsible of them to resell them again ater people touched them and did lord knows what. They are a succesful business thye arent crying over this trust me...you paid for the gaurantee and you got it. I have a few moby dicks growing as we speak plus a blue widow. all are doing great!


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 22, 2009)

you werent lying about the service when you made the post so I see no reason to not have posted it...good or bad.


----------



## the chef (Sep 22, 2009)

Thats right its ww x haze, got one growing myself, she started a little slow but has taken off in the last couple of days, my blue widow is doing great shes posted in my gj, good luck and green thuoghts to you all!


----------



## SparqIt (Sep 27, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Does sound slack that they cant respond to a simple email. They probably read it the next morning too.
> 3 companies I have written to. 2 responded every time by the next morning. (within 12 hours) and the 3rd has responded within an hour of sending.
> Kinda makes it seem like, "I got your money, what do I need you for?" type thing going on.
> 
> Hope you get your answers from them Blue. Good luck.


I refuse to do business with places that do not respond to emails. This is the internet, this is where you are doing business -- if you get 10,000 emails a day, its your job to hire people to process them and reply, I as a customer should not suffer because you can't do your job.


----------

